# Kickbox-Star nackt - Christine Theiss zieht sich für den Playboy aus



## knuddelbär (1 Sep. 2014)

Dr. Christine Theiss hat 23 Mal den Kickbox-Titel geholt. Nach ihrem Karriereende im Dezember gibt es nun einen neuen Meilenstein bei der 34-Jährigen. 

Die Blondine hat sich für den Playboy ausgezogen. Und das, nachdem sie dies eigentlich noch vor wenigen Monaten ausgeschlossen hatte. 

"Ab sofort sündhaft statt fair: unschlagbar schön, umwerfend verführerisch" heißt es dazu vom Playboy.


----------



## comatron (1 Sep. 2014)

Hoffentlich nimmt sie noch bissel zu damit Herr Photoshop nicht zuviel Arbeit hat.


----------



## Punisher (1 Sep. 2014)

wurde auch Zeit


----------



## Death Row (2 Sep. 2014)

Ich bin mal gespannt. Auf der Facebookseite vom Playboy wurde der Shoot schon angeteasert :drip:


----------



## Max100 (2 Sep. 2014)

Bin gespannt


----------



## dante_23 (2 Sep. 2014)

schaut echt gut aus... die ausgabe könnte in meiner sammlung landen


----------



## Shavedharry (2 Sep. 2014)

hab die Fotos schon gesehen....und die sind klasse geworden ....lecker der Body


----------



## Death Row (3 Sep. 2014)

Bilder gesehen und für gut befunden. Gute Arbeit, Playboy!


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Sep. 2014)

Welche Ausgabe wird das sein? Die nächste oder dauert das?

Die würde ich mir dann auch mal zulegen. Wäre die Erste seit geschätzten zehn Jahren


----------



## Death Row (3 Sep. 2014)

Die kommt morgen raus


----------



## dante_23 (3 Sep. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Welche Ausgabe wird das sein? Die nächste oder dauert das?
> 
> Die würde ich mir dann auch mal zulegen. Wäre die Erste seit geschätzten zehn Jahren


bei mir wird es die 1. seit einigen monaten werden. die letzten ausgabenwaren wirklich enttäuschend....



Death Row schrieb:


> Die kommt morgen raus


:thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (3 Sep. 2014)

Das Oktoberfest-Playmate ist auch nicht zu verachten :drip:


----------



## SplashrunT (3 Sep. 2014)

wäre ja ganz nett


----------



## Death Row (3 Sep. 2014)

Kann es sein, dass sie der erste Playboy-Titelstar ist, der nen Doktortitel hat?


----------



## Davidoff1 (4 Sep. 2014)

Ich war eben am Kiosk. Die Bilder sind super, sehr vielschichtig in den Motiven und Christine Theiss hat sehr schöne Outfits an (u.a. ist da auch ein tolles großformatiges Bild mit halterlosen Strümpfen und farblich passendem Höschen).
Letztlich muss man festhalten, dass sie auch wirklich was zeigt und den Intimbereich nicht völlig bedeckt bzw. angezogen lässt, so wie es bei manch "Prominenter" im Playboy ja (leider) der Fall ist.
Mein Fazit: Rundum gelungen!


----------



## lordlukas007 (4 Sep. 2014)

Die könnte wohl jeden von uns in wahrscheinlich 5 Sekunden ausknocken.^^


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Sep. 2014)

So ungefähr 

Bud Spencer - Punch!.mpg - YouTube


----------



## flurbi (10 Sep. 2014)

hmmm bailey jay ist weiblicher


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Sep. 2014)

flurbi schrieb:


> hmmm bailey jay ist weiblicher



Klar wenn man auf sowas steht. Unqualifizierter Kommentar :angry:


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

Also ich fanh ihre Bilder jetzt nicht sooo überragend :/


----------



## Sarafin (11 Sep. 2014)

BATTI schrieb:


> Also ich fanh ihre Bilder jetzt nicht sooo überragend :/



zeigt mir,das du die Bilder gar nicht gesehen hast  die sind super.


----------



## pectoris (17 Sep. 2014)

die frau ist nicht mein fall...


----------



## egon0815 (17 Sep. 2014)

naja, fand die Bilder auch nicht so knaller!


----------



## bimi085 (19 Sep. 2014)

Also ich fand die Bilder nicht schlecht...


----------



## Celeb Hunter (20 Sep. 2014)

pectoris schrieb:


> die frau ist nicht mein fall...



meiner irgendwie auch nicht...


----------



## 5799stefan (29 Sep. 2014)

Die Fotos sind schon gut gelungen,

Also ich finde sie schon heiß, aber das ist halt Geschmackssache


----------

